# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  A small WYSIWYG html Pad

## BenJones

Hi this is a little WYSIWYG page editor I been working on since yesterday it comes with many standered features and more. All code is comment.
Note you may need to reference *Microsoft.mshtml.dll* this should be on your
system in *C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft.NET\Primary Interop Assemblies*

Hope you find the code usfull.

----------


## CreativeDreamer

Looks nice

----------

